# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  hair system advice for a noob?

## bamac21

Im interested in starting to use a hair system, ive heard good things about toplace, Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?

----------


## amadeus

> Im interested in starting to use a hair system, ive heard good things about toplace, Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?


 
Ive read that coolpiece, toplace and Hairdirect all provide similar products, but I think hairdirect is more expensive and it might take longer to get your hair since they do more volume. I think they all offer pretty much the same type of product though.

----------


## oxo2010

It all depends in which country you live. If you live in Europe, buying a system from Hair Direct could be costly.

There's not just the massive shipping costs, but the import tax too.

----------


## Tracy C

> Im interested in starting to use a hair system, ive heard good things about toplace, Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?


 When I was wearing hair full time I got mine through a local wig shop that caters to cancer patients.  The pieces they offered were of exceptionally good quality but very pricey.

I no longer need to wear prosthetic hair anymore but I still use a clip-in topper sometimes.  My natural hair has outgrown my current toppers though so I am shopping for new clip-in toppers.  I am looking very closely at Hairdirect.com because I am unemployed and their pricing looks more doable for me than the local wig shop I was going to.

----------


## BoSox

I don't understand how anybody can "order" a hair piece. Don't they have to examine you, and see how one would fit then customize it for your head?

----------


## Parker

> I don't understand how anybody can "order" a hair piece. Don't they have to examine you, and see how one would fit then customize it for your head?


 I'm pretty curious about this too.

I mean, they could send you something bigger than you would need, but it might not match the contours of your headshape and leave crumpled up parts... right?  :Confused:

----------


## Parker

Just looked it up. Apparently they send you a self measuring kit to start with.
Then you send off your dimensions. Sounds easy enough.

----------


## Parker

But you would have rocks in your head to do it yourself the first time. You really need the support of professionals at the start.

----------


## bigmacnick

KMSP-TV personality Keith Marler is having his day in the sun

By Amy Carlson Gustafson
agustafson@pioneerpress.com
Posted:   04/13/2012 12:01:00 AM CDT | Updated:   about a year ago




Fox9 weatherman Keith Marler poses for a photo with his family -- Gracie (7), Jack (4) and wife Susan -- at their home in Maple Grove. (Pioneer Press: Ben Garvin) 






Keith Marler is sitting at the dining room table at his Maple Grove home discussing his hair when his cellphone rings. He checks the caller ID, smiles and turns on the phone's speaker setting. 

"Hi, Keith, it's Laurie from Hair Club. How are you?" 

"Very good," Marler says. 

"Good," she says. "Just calling to remind you of your appointment tomorrow at 10:15. It's a long one." 

"OK," Marler says. "Thank you." 

The call was from Hair Club for Men, where the Fox 9 (KMSP-TV) morning meteorologist has a standing date every Thursday. At the beginning of his TV career, his agent not-so-subtly suggested he do something about his thinning locks if he wanted to make it in a big television market. 

"They call it a 'Matrix,' " says Marler, 40, about Hair Club's name for his hairpiece. "I call it a 'rug.' It's a luxury car payment on top of my head. But I'm well aware I have a job because of it." 

For folks who follow Marler, his hairpiece reveal isn't a surprise. He has talked about it on the air, mentioned it to his thousands of Facebook followers and even poked fun of it in his bio on the Fox 9 website. His transparency is refreshing, especially in the TV business, where many folks are desperate to keep cosmetic fixes a secret. 

In fact, there's not much the Arkansas native won't discuss - on or off the air. And lately, there has been a lot to talk about. Earlier this year, much to everyone's surprise, Marler snagged the female-oriented myTalk 107.1 radio station's "Mr. Manuary" title, beating Minnesota Twins hottie Danny Valencia in the final round. Then, he was named "America's Most Favorite Weather Forecaster" in a national competition put on by Weatherist.com, a website that tracks and grades the accuracy of local and national weather forecasts. 

"It's mostly sunny," says Marler about his life right now. "It's wonderful and gorgeous. I'm riding high. I've got a job I love. Those accolades are nice, and I like them, but to me it's not like I've changed what I've been doing over the past several years. It's just that people noticing is kind of cool." 

'SAD, WEIRD AND IRONIC' 

Marler's relationship with Minnesota precedes his career at Fox 9. After earning a bachelor's degree in physics, he was in the middle of working on a master's in meteorology at the University of Maryland when he landed his first TV job in Duluth in 1998. It was while he was working at KBJR as a morning meteorologist that, in true Marler fashion, he celebrated on the air "new hair day," marking the debut of his first toupee. After a couple of years in Minnesota, he and his wife, Susan, moved to Washington, D.C., when Marler was hired to do the weekend and noon shifts at WUSA. 

In 2003, Susan was pregnant with their first child, a son who was born prematurely and died from the genetic disorder Trisomy-13. After that emotional loss, the couple decided they needed a fresh start. That's when the Fox 9 opening popped up. 

"My agent told me about Minneapolis," Marler says. "I said, 'Didn't we already do Minnesota? Haven't we been in the cold already?' And she said, 'Trust me, you'll like this place.' " 

Turns out he did like this place - a lot. Susan, a licensed early-childhood education teacher, and Marler quickly made the Twin Cities their home. They have two children - Gracie, 7, and Jack, 4. He talks about "Team Marler" often on air, sharing personal stories with viewers. 

"I look back to eight years ago, when I hated my job and our son passed away right before we came here," Marler says. "This is just a world of difference. It's sad and weird and ironic. Susan and I talk about it every so often that none of this would have been possible without going through that. It's interesting that way." 

His TV persona and what's there in person don't differ much. He comes across as an endearingly goofy, geeky guy both on and off the air. The Marlers' Maple Grove abode is home to the impressive comic book collection he estimates to be 15,000 - and that's after selling a chunk of them to help pay for remodeling a bathroom. Luckily for Marler, his wife is a comic book fan, too. She prefers Batman, while Marler favors Green Lantern and 



Fox9 weatherman Keith Marler, right, plays UNO with his family. (Pioneer Press: Ben Garvin) 
Superman. 
GOOBER NO. 1 

It's not hard to imagine Marler manning the grill and serving jokes at the next neighborhood block party. But he's also the guy who isn't afraid to stir the pot - especially on the air. 

From 4:30 to 10 a.m. Monday through Friday, Marler is either delivering the weather or co-hosting "The Buzz," Fox 9's news/lifestyle show, with Alix Kendall and Jason Matheson. 

The trio's chemistry is evident. On air, Kendall endearingly refers to Marler and Matheson as Goober No. 1 and Goober No. 2. 

"I think we're the three perfect people to do the show," Matheson says. "It's like older sister and two annoying younger brothers. Keith will do something, or I'll do something, and we'll both irritate each other. Then she smacks us." 

In fact, "The Buzz" hosts regularly hear from some of their 14,000 Facebook followers, who wonder if Matheson and Marler hate each other. 

For the record, they don't. They're all friends, although at times, Marler does drive Matheson crazy. 

"He's sometimes the contrarian, sometimes just to be the contrarian," Matheson says. 

Marler agrees: "Our first week when we were on the air, I took the script and threw it just to aggravate Jason." 

Marler is quick to point out he likes the fact there are no "do-overs" on live TV. 

Hayley Herst, Fox 9 morning news executive producer, says Marler is the one who will question people if he thinks the tips they're dispensing are ridiculous. And if Marler doesn't think the food in a cooking segment looks good, he probably won't try it - even for the camera. 

"He's a lovable goofball who's unpredictable," says Kendall. "In television these days, it's getting harder to get those live elements and those unpredictable moments. A lot of them here are instigated by or in some way involve Keith." 

QUIRKAHOLIC 

Christian Ponder, Frank Vascellaro, Visanthe Shiancoe and Danny Valencia are four of the 32 local men who were up for the "Manuary" title. Marler was as surprised as anyone when he was crowned the winner after 250,000 votes were cast in the January radio contest. 

"When you think 'Manuary,' you think of a poster of the individual up above your bed if you were 16 years old," Marler says. "That's not me at any point in my life." 

Matheson, half of myTalk's "Jason & Alexis" show, was responsible for putting Marler's name on the ballot. At the last minute, Matheson suggested the affable weatherman as a write-in contestant. 

"He's relatable," Matheson says. "He's 'Mr. Manuary' in a different way. Will you ever see him in Playgirl? Heavens, I hope not. But you will see him in Parents magazine because he's a great dad, he's a great husband. Everyone kept saying when I was reading comments, 'He's the every guy, he's like your neighbor.' " 

Marler gives a lot of credit to social media when it comes to his "Manuary" title and being named Weatherist's "America's Most Favorite Weather Forecaster," where he bested meteorologists from around the country. More than 11,000 people follow him through his Twitter and Facebook accounts. He believes social media help show that even though he has a very public job, he's just a relatively normal guy. 

"People can talk to me during the newscast by sending notes on Facebook or by tweeting me, and I'll respond back if I can," Marler says. "And it's not always about weather. People know that I'm a geek. They know that I know stuff about weird things." 

Marler says he embraces his quirks and has no problem sharing them with thousands of folks every morning. 

"I don't know of any other way to be," he says. "Some people perform their job. You have some television people that what they're providing you is a performance. But I'm not that good of an actor."

----------


## spock

been using www.hairpiecewarehouse.com for about a year

seems like their units have gotten even better...they have a 
SFS which is ultra fine now, and it's strong.  love it for the hairline

Spock

----------


## Tracy C

> I don't understand how anybody can "order" a hair piece.


 Working with HairDirect for my new toppers, I got their a custom fitting kit that my hair stylist and I used to take the measurements and notes that are needed.  They also ask for hair samples so they can match your natural hair color.  If they don't get it right the first time, they will remake it till they get it perfect.

It worked out really well for me and it wasn't very difficult.

----------


## BoSox

> Working with HairDirect for my new toppers, I got their a custom fitting kit that my hair stylist and I used to take the measurements and notes that are needed.  They also ask for hair samples so they can match your natural hair color.  If they don't get it right the first time, they will remake it till they get it perfect.
> 
> It worked out really well for me and it wasn't very difficult.


 Thanks Tracy, I'm getting fitted with my new virtual reality hair by the end of this month. I'm hoping after awhile I can master this and order my own and apply it.. but I'm far from that for now.

----------


## spock

Been getting my units from Hairpiece Warehouse www.hairpiecewarehouse.com
for 2 years now.  Could not be happier with those guys.  Excellent customer 
service and quality has been very consistent.

Spock

----------


## Flashbrunson58

I am very thin in front and on top.  Considering a clip in, dyeable hair piece.  Any advice?

----------


## grincher

If you just want to try then its possible, but longer term, I don't think it would be as good as shaving the poor hair off and replacing with a bonded system. Its said that cling on hair can pull on hair.

----------


## Jay07

> If you just want to try then its possible, but longer term, I don't think it would be as good as shaving the poor hair off and replacing with a bonded system. Its said that cling on hair can pull on hair.


 Hi Grincher,

I have read a few of your responses on this forum and another forum. You seem really knowledgeable on hair systems and have been using the for a while. 
I have transitioned a hair system this week so am very new to it all. I was hoping I could message/email you for advice and tips if possible? I have added you as a friend on here.

Would really appreciate your help.

Thanks

----------


## grincher

Thanks Jay. Can you message me here? If not whats your email?

----------


## Jay07

I have tried there is no option at the moment. I have also tried adding you on here but still saying pending.

My email is: jayread123@gmail.com

It would be great to connect and get some advice from you!

----------

